# Unterschied zwischen einem Lappen und einem Waschlappen?



## AMUN (24 Dez. 2007)

*Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen einem Lappen und einem Waschlappen?

Wann ist es wirklich kalt? Alles eine Frage der Einstellung, sagen uns die
Finnen.*

*+10° Celsius*
In Helsinki laufen die Klimanlagen, während wir die Heizung einschalten.
Die Lappen pflanzen Blumen.

*+5° Celsius*
Die Lappen nehmen ein Sonnenbad, falls die Sonne noch über den Horizont
steigt.

*+2° Celsius*
Italienische Autos springen nicht mehr an.

*0° Celsius*
Destilliertes Wasser gefriert.

*-1° Celsius*
Der Atem wird sichtbar. Zeit, einen Mittelmeerurlaub zu planen.
Die Lappen essen Eis und trinken kaltes Bier.

*-4° Celsius*
Die Katze will mit ins Bett.

*-10° Celsius*
Zeit, einen Afrika Urlaub zu planen.
Die Lappen gehen zum Schwimmen.

*-12° Celsius*
Zu kalt zum Schneien.

*-15° Celsius*
Amerikanische Autos springen nicht mehr an.

*-18° Celsius*
Die Helsinkier Hausbesitzer drehen die Heizung auf.

*-20° Celsius*
Der Atem wird hörbar.

*-22° Celsius*
Französische Autos springen nicht mehr an.
Zu kalt zum Schlittschuhlaufen.

*-23° Celsius*
Politiker beginnen, die Obdachlosen zu bemitleiden.

*-24° Celsius*
Deutsche Autos springen nicht mehr an.

*-26° Celsius*
Aus dem Atem kann Baumaterial für Iglus geschnitten werden.

*-29° Celsius*
Die Katze will unter den Schlafanzug.

*-30° Celsius*
Kein richtiges Auto springt mehr an.
Der Lappe flucht, tritt gegen den Reifen und startet seinen Lada.

*-31° Celsius*
Zu kalt zum Küssen, die Lippen frieren zusammen.
Lapplands Fußballmannschaft beginnt mit dem Training für den Frühling.

*-35° Celsius*
Zeit, ein zweiwöchiges heißes Bad zu planen.
Die Lappen schaufeln den Schnee vom Dach.

*-39° Celsius*
Quecksilber gefriert. Zu kalt zum Denken.
Die Lappen schließen den obersten Hemdknopf.

*-40° Celsius*
Das Auto will mit ins Bett.
Die Lappen ziehen einen Pullover an.

*-44° Celsius*
Der Helsinkier überlegt, evtl. das Bürofenster zu schließen.

*-45° Celsius*
Die Lappen schließen das Klofenster.

*-50° Celsius*
Die Seelöwen verlassen Grönland.
Die Lappen tauschen die Fingerhandschuhe gegen Fäustlinge.

*-70° Celsius*
Die Eisbären verlassen den Nordpol.
An der Universität Rovaniemi (Lappland) wird ein Langlaufausflug organisiert.

*-75° Celsius*
Der Weihnachtsmann verlässt den Polarkreis.
Die Lappen klappen die Ohrenklappen der Mütze runter.

*-120° Celsius*
Alkohol gefriert. Folge davon:
Der Lappe ist sauer.

*-268° Celsius*
Helium wird flüssig.

*-270° Celsius*
Die Hölle friert zu.

*-273,15° Celsius*
Absoluter Nullpunkt. Keine Bewegung der Elementarteilchen.
Die Lappen geben zu: »Ja, es ist etwas kühl, gib mir noch einen Schnaps zum
Lutschen.«

*Und jetzt kennst Du den Unterschied zwischen Lappen und Waschlappen.*


----------



## Muli (24 Dez. 2007)

Komisch, dass der Lada immernoch anspringt 
Ich glaube der Bericht ist nicht ganz sauber recherchiert ... aber sehr lustig


----------



## MadMax1992 (10 Aug. 2010)

da hat wohl einer swr3 gehört ;-)
oder?


----------



## Katzun (10 Aug. 2010)

ich bin dann wohl ein lappen


----------



## Q (10 Aug. 2010)

"*-4° Celsius*
Die Katze will mit ins Bett."

Hat ja nix mit das Admin zu tun, klar bist Du ein Lappe Katzun 

und nu "gib mir noch einen Schnaps zum Lutschen."

rofl3 Danke für die Definition!


----------

